# 8-fach Ritzelkassette 11-34 - Unterschied HG50 und HG51 und HG31?



## Banglabagh75 (24. Juli 2017)

Will für kleines Geld (10-15 Euro) so ne 8-fach Kassette von Shimano kaufen, 11-34Zähne, aber sagt mal, da gibt´s HG50 und HG51 und HG 31 und kostet alles fast dasselbe und haben alle diese 11-34-Ritzelabstufung, was ist jetzt da der Unterschied?

Danke für eure fachkompetente Hilfe!

Willi


----------



## Banglabagh75 (24. Juli 2017)

1 Unterschied hab ich schon selber rausgefunden: HG50 und HG51 ist silberfarben und HG31 ist schwarzgrau - aber das kann doch nicht der einzige Unterschied sein, oder etwa doch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (24. Juli 2017)

Die unterscheiden sich alle z.B. im Gewicht und in der Gruppenzugehörigkeit ("Wertigkeit"). Es gibt z.B. auch noch die CS-HG41, die sollte sogar leichter sein als eine HG51.

HG31 - Altus
HG41 - Acera
HG50/51 - Alivio

Ich habe zwei HG51 am 20'' und am 24'' im Einsatz und kann nichts schhlechtes darüber sagen.

kc85


----------



## Banglabagh75 (24. Juli 2017)

kc85 schrieb:


> Die unterscheiden sich alle z.B. im Gewicht und in der Gruppenzugehörigkeit ("Wertigkeit"). Es gibt z.B. auch noch die CS-HG41, die sollte sogar leichter sein als eine HG51.
> 
> HG31 - Altus
> HG41 - Acera
> ...



Danke für die tolle Gruppenzugehörigkeitsübersicht!

Alivio ist besser/hochwertiger/leichter als Altus, richtig?
Wenn also alle diese Ritzelpakete ungefähr gleichviel 10-15 Euro kosten, dann nehm ich also lieber das HG50/51 (Alivio).

Acera kenn ich gar net, ist das nochmal leichter/hochwertiger/besser als Alivio?


----------



## kc85 (25. Juli 2017)

Acera liegt zwiechen Altus und Alivio. Die "Wertigkeit" steigt mit der Größe der Nummernbezeichnung.

Wie schon gesagt, ist die HG41 trotzdem leichter als eine vergleichbare HG50/51, dank größerem Ritzelfenster.

kc85


----------



## nightwolf (25. Juli 2017)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> 1 Unterschied hab ich schon selber rausgefunden: HG50 und HG51 ist silberfarben und HG31 ist schwarzgrau - aber das kann doch nicht der einzige Unterschied sein, oder etwa doch?


Naja dieser Farbunterschied resultiert aus unterschiedlicher Oberflaechenbehandlung usw., ist also auch 'Ausdruck' eines gewissen technischen Unterschieds  

Ich wuerde auch die HG50/51 nehmen, wenn Du die fuers gleiche Geld kriegst.


----------



## w10Tester (25. Juli 2017)

Ich finde nirgends Gewichtsangaben, wie sind denn da die Gewichtsnterschiede? 
Bei unserem ist Shimano CS-HG3 8-fach 11-32 Zähne verbaut. Lohnt da ein Wechsel auf HG41 oder HG50/51? 

Wenn ich auf 9, 10 oder 11 Fach wechseln will, brauche ich wahrscheinlich auch ein anderes Schaltwerk/Schalthebel?


----------

